# help!! My dog is shedding!!!



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, Golden's shed. A LOT. Get a furminator on amazon.com (much cheaper than at petco/petsmart). Brush as often as you can and bathe regularly, the shedding is not going to stop anytime soon I hate to tell ya!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd take him to the vets to rule out parasites like mange, and flea allergy dermatitis. He shouldn't be itchy if he's just shedding. Has he been rolling and lying in wet grass? That could be a problem for him.


----------



## kajseh84 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had another golden (RIP Grizzly Bear) and he had skin allergies. It was his brother from a previous litter, so it could be a cause. Maybe I should use some allergy shampoo just in case. I know it isnt fleas or mange- he is on frontline. I brush him atleast three times a week. What is the furmonator?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I believe that frontline is not a protection against mange but I could certainly be wrong, I would still take him to the vet for allergy tests like Cam's mom suggested. 

the furminator - great tool, gets tons more hair out - don't know how I lived without it haha http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000FSN0A4/km-20/ref=nosim


----------



## Emmy1014 (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree that you should have the dog checked by a Vet. Shedding shouldn't cause itching, as far as I know. The furminator is an amazing shedding tool. I've tried them all, but none come close to doing the job that The furminator does.


----------



## kajseh84 (Aug 5, 2008)

I went and checked out the furminator, what prices did all pay for the large one? where should I purchase it from?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

amazon.com has them for the best price I have found you could check ebay thou


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I use a rake on my guys & it works GREAT! It also works on small matting especially after they've been swimming a lot. You can buy a rake for under $10 at any pet product store. I also carry one in the vehicle for those times when the guys are swimming. While they're wet, I run the rake through them to prevent any matting. It works & It's cheap!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I posted last week that I finally bought a furminator and was "welcomed to the club" lol. Anyway bought the medium for $29.99 on amazon. Hali is 70 lbs. and a little oversize for a female and the medium works just fine. Have tried all types of brushes, rakes and curry combs and this is a "WONDER" tool.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldens shed and you need to get the coat out...and yes they are itchy when blowing coat...rake and comb as often as possible, bathe and blow out if possible ....the itching will subside once the coat is gone and new growth is coming in.


----------



## Froggie (Aug 25, 2008)

*Get a Coat Rake*

Welcome to the world of goldens! They are shedding machines. My husband and I got a coat rake for our Jake and they work beautifully. They are great for getting the undercoat, which a lot of brushes don't always tackle. I usually brush against his coat to get most of the fuzz off and then use a slicker brush to smooth it out. Also, the coat rake is *not *for brushing the ears or tail. Frequent brushing is also highly recommended. I try to brush Jake once a day if my schedule permits or every other day. He loves it and it's a great way to check for critters and to look at their skin as well. If you garden, the excess hair can be used to keep away racoons and other pests. Or you can always make a pillow out of it... I got my coat rake from Absolutely Golden, which specialzes in Golden Retrievers. I think they run about $9-$10. 

I also give Jake fish oil, which has made his coat very soft. It's also good for the skin as well.


----------



## mandmshelton (Sep 30, 2008)

*Give this product a try?*

We have two Goldens and use this product to help with our shedding issues in the car... maybe it could help you too?
http://www.ShedProtector.com 
Good Luck!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a question for all you show people out there. Can a furminator be used when grooming your Golden prior to a show? I wasn't sure how much undercoat you try to brush out when professionally grooming your dog.


----------



## Surferjo (Sep 21, 2008)

I got mine on ebay for $29 and free shipping. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Furminator-Larg...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

